# Motor Oil



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Ok im not sure were to put this . But i am trying to get my motor rebuilt and in order to do that im needing Motor Oil which i am wanting to run Mobil1 0w-40 But i can not seem to find it any where I can Find mobil1 0w-40 for European Cars and im wanting just plain jane Mobil1 0w-40 . Can Someone help me i live in texas .. Please help Thanks 

PolarisEmtFirefighter


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

PLEASE HELP !!


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Any Help ?!? I really need help .


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

hey there step back take a DEEP breath, everyone is here to help you but there is allot more kawi riders then popo so you have to wait for a pop guy to get on...
My suggestion would be change to Amsoil 0 w 40 4 cylce. Thats just me, and there are allot other oils that could be used.

maybe order the stuff you want from the internet.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

just curious why you are looking for 0w40... why not use the normal 10w40 that you can find everywhere? that's what I run.. the Mobil 1 4T 10w40...


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

I have a 08 VW Jetta that uses the european spec 0W-40 or 5W-40. You can find 0W-40 (Mobil 1) at Advance Auto Parts and 5W-40 Valvoline at NAPA. These weights are pretty specific to the Audi, Porsche and VW family. Pretty much all the manufacturers are making a synthetic in these weights but they'll probably say european cars on the label.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Well in the Manuel . it says 0w-40 for a popo . but no luck finding it . I may just order a couple cases of polaris motor oil


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2010)

Hey why we are on the topic of oil...(thread highjack in progress)...I went to change out my front and rear diff's yeaterday (my first time)and had a few problems. One problem was the rear drain plug stripped on me and the other was, how do you fit the required amount of oil in the front and rear diff's?? Especially the Front!! Oh and when i drained the front it was grey and thick. Guessing mud and water gets in there somehow?? :thinking: Let me what i got to do. I got a three day ride over memorial day weekend in Indiana at the Bad Lands coming up, so i'm trying to get the Brute ready to go. Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

OK, PopoEMT I did a search for amsoil... there is a place in Channelview that sells amsoil, but I'm not sure if they have what you need... here's their info...

http://www.synthetic-oil-tech.com/d.cgi/1306280/contact_us.htm

and this is how I found them, but my computer is acting up and won't let me search anymore, but I think I saw one in Highlands as well... go here and search for dealers near you...

http://www.amsoil.com/dealerlocatorresults/


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

mud magnet, this post is in the Polaris forum, you might get more info in the Kawi section... the front and rear diffs on your brute are notorious for getting water in them, either through the seals, or vent line or any other way it can find in there... just make sure you check the fluids each time you ride in water, and change it if it's milky... The best way I've seen to get the front diff full is to lean the bike over to the left side and pour it in, then when you set it back down let the excess drain out...


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks GPIN I think im going to run AMSoil then . But what is so great about it though ..


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Ok i can see that reasonable . 3 things of AMSoil and a Fram tough guard oil filter for less than 40 bucks .


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2010)

Hey thanks anyway. I appreciate all the help i can get. Besides i have a popo 425 magnum also. just don't ride it much anymore since i got the brute. Hey thanks anyway.


----------

